# Laying wet vs rain after tedding question



## Joshuatest (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys, long time reader, now with a oddball position of my own.

A customer wanted 10 acres of grass hay cut on Sunday, with 90% chance of rain on Monday. Customer is paying, planned to follow with Tedder Monday late morning, only to have forecast change for more rain Monday evening and Tuesday early. Then clear through Friday.

This is to be square baled.

I know if I Tedder and it has the majority of Monday to cure then gets rained on again, it will soak up moisture and hurt the hay quality, but on the other hand, how long is too long for it to lay fresh cut and still green after that first rain?

I've found lots of input for steady rain, but not for this gap of sunshine between the rains. I've gotten opinions from let it lay to ted and ted again.

At this point I'd just like to educate myself more on this. Anyone have any input?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All depends, if warm after the rains and it stays humid, it may start to mold. On the other hand if you ted, and one of the rains skips and it drys a bit before the next rain, that hurts even worse.

I've let it lay a few days in your situation, but it also cooled off quite a bit with the rain and stayed cloudy.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with Marty, I won't take much hot weather before it goes slick if left laying without being tedded.

Mark.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would not ted the hay until the rain passed. It will save you a lot of color.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Joshuatest (May 21, 2018)

Thanks guys. It did get well into 70's and sunny during the day today, but I chose not to ted, and we did get rain again this evening. I have Tedder ready for tomorrow.

This was my first in this situation, I was really second guessing myself on letting it lay today, fearing the molding. However with the winds we had today. Tedded it would have surely cured a good deal before tonight's rain.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I had the same situation this time. I let it lay until the surface was dry and then tedded. Added a day to drying but the hay was good. We had mid 80s days with plenty of sun


----------

